# Housing/space requirements for lgd



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

I am thinking about getting a 15 month old maremma puppy. We have not had any predator problems yet, but hear coyotes frequently, I have seen bear prints in the mud about 100ft from the pens, and a neighbor a few miles away saw a bobcat. We have 20 acres which will be fenced in for pasture, but no pasture yet. My main pen is about 48x48 and the smaller pen is 16x16. There are 13 adult goats in the main pen and 3 young ones in the smaller pen, 4 of the adults have been around an lgd before, unsure of the rest of the adults and I know the kids have never seen a dog. The long term plan is for the goats to spend the winters in these pens, so the dog will need to be accustomed to spending time in the big pen. I was thinking that (to burn off puppy energy) I could walk her around the perimeter of the property but otherwise keep her in the pen with the little ones, as the big ones would most likely injure her, but then bring her in the big pen with me when I'm out there to get them all used to each other. If walking her would risk the bonding with the goats, I have a few that will walk on a lead that I could bring with. She is currently being raised with sheep and goats with her parents. I have no doubt I will need an lgd once we have our pasture, and don't want to wait until I need one. Will this space be adequate for the short term and over winter? Any other advice/concerns with my plans?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well first - congratulations on finding a puppy of that age that has lived with and been trained by the older dogs - that is fantastic! Otherwise it is a VERY long wait to have an effective guardian.

Eventually your older goats should become completely comfortable with her presence and not beat her up if she is in their winter pen & shelter with them. The only risk with keeping her with your young goats is that they play and run a lot more than adults so if she has any puppy chasing instinct left and she is bored in the small pen then it could set her up for failure. 

Do you plan to have a dog kennel inside the goat shelter for her initial acclimation? Then supervised time out for several weeks until she is trustworthy. 

I don't think perimeter walks will harm her bond with the goats at all, and it's great for her to get familiar with and mark her territory.

How soon do you think you will have your pastures fenced? Long term, I don't think either of your pens is going to be nearly large enough for her, but for short term you can make it work. I know folks do keep LGDs in smaller areas, but in my humble opinion, they need larger spaces to be healthy, happy, and effective.


----------

